# Yellow stud SH QAA



## elingler (Oct 7, 2009)

Standing at Stud 

Sandbars Makin Waves SH QAA “Wake”

Hips: Excellent/LR-234448E24M-VPI
Elbows: Normal/LR-EL84599M24-VPI
EIC: Clear 
CNM: Clear
EYES: Clear 
Cardio: Normal/LR-CA10656/24M/P-VPI
Patella: LR-PA1703/24M/P-VPI

Wake is Qualified All-Age, Senior Hunter with 6 derby points. Wake finished 5 of the 7 derbies he has ran in along with 2 Qual finishes before 2 years of age and a Qual 2nd at 25 months old. Along with his accomplishments in the field he has a unbelievable personality and disposition.

Contact Eric Lingler 216-five five 9-0241 or [email protected]


----------

